# Catnip Yes or no?



## Aphreditie70 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok ive read that cat toys are good bunnie toysbut havent seen anything yet about whether u can gvie them toys withcatnip in them. So tell me cis catnip ok or forbidden. so fari only got them a cardbored box, lattace balls and little tennis balls.


----------



## Alice (Apr 13, 2005)

Catnip is okay for rabbits. It doesn'thave the same affect on rabbits as it does on cats, &amp; somerabbits really don't like the smell, but it won't hurt them.


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2005)

heres what i found for you 






*Learning Resources* 





SOURCE:
perdue.edu
CATNIP
_Nepeta cataria_
(mint family)
TOXICITY RATING: Low
ANIMALS AFFECTED: Cats.
DANGEROUS PARTS OF PLANT: Stems, leaves.
CLASS OF SIGNS: Behavioral changes.
PLANT DESCRIPTION: Catnip has all the characteristic earmarks of amember of the mint family: stems square in cross-section, leavesopposite and fragrant, and small flowers in tight clusters at the endsof branches. This perennial herb may grow up to 3 feet tall and behighly branched. The gray-green to green leaves are heart-shaped withscalloped edges and are often crowded toward the top of the plant. Theflowers are white, dotted with purple, two-lipped, and produce fourtiny, dark nutlets per flower. 
SIGNS: Only cats are affected, and some cats are affected more thanothers. Aromatic oils and the monoterpene, nepetalactone, cause thesigns. Cats will rub and sometime ingest the plant, and then act"drunk" or "wild" for up to an hour or more. No lasting toxicity isreported. If excessive amounts are ingested, vomiting and diarrhea canresult, but the signs are self-limiting. Catnip can be considered as alegal recreational drug for cats! 
FIRST AID: None is required.
SAFETY IN PREPARED FEEDS: Not applicable.
PREVENTION: Catnip is safe, however avoid excessive ingestion since vomiting or diarrhea may occur. 
[Top]


----------



## Aphreditie70 (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for the info. i hadnt bought many toysbecause most cat toys we have at our store havecatnip. we got some mini lops yesturdayat the store and they were sooo cute. 2 female an a male we sold themale. he was sweet too i held him while showing a customer and he keptnudging my arm. i am debating on getting a pair of mini lops but wantto wait till i move. am in the process of looking for a place now.besides that not sure if i got them if they would get along withmine. the one female is white with grey and she is very sweettoo tuggin at my heart. boy i can tell already im gonna get myself indeep with the rabbits. im know as the hamster lady at work. lol iveonly ben there alittle over a year and since then have brought home 4of my hamsters. i have 8 hamsters now. my coworker picks on my as wellas my mom because i see the new ones we get in and want them lol likeim addicted. now its seems im getting that way with the bunnies. i cantjust have one of anything lol. i have 2 cockatiels,a senegalparrot,2 fish tanks one with goldfish one with oscars,8 hamsters an tworabbits. and im surte im far from being done lol.


----------



## BACI (Jun 28, 2006)

:bump:bumpfor manda


----------



## manda (Jun 29, 2006)

but fresh catnip would be more potent correct? im thinking about giving the buns a little piece from my garden


----------

